# How to safely remove anodized finish to aluminum parts?



## awai04 (Jul 29, 2004)

I've got some older bike parts of anodized aluminum, that I wouldn't mind stripping down to their "natural" aluminum surface. How do I do this without upsetting the underlying aluminum structure? I do know that the anodized surface does offer some corrosion protection that is absent on nonoxidized aluminum.

Thanks,


----------



## paddlepedal (Aug 5, 2009)

Drano Kitchen Crystals have done the trick for me before. Just keep a close eye on your alum parts, because if you leave them in the water/crystals solution too long the alum will start to pit. I used the largest paint roller trays I could find as well as some long acid-resistant gloves and eye protection.

EDIT: Forgot to add that you will almost definitely have to give the alum a good polish afterwards.


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

Oven cleaner also works.
- Joe


----------



## sopwithcamel (Oct 2, 2007)

Seriously,are you looking to hurt yourself? The anodized coatings is there to protect the part from further corrosion. If you remove the protective coating it is just corrode again unless you protect some how such as reanoziding, powder coating, or paint. Failure to protect the part leaves vulerable to stress cracking corrosion.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

sopwithcamel said:


> Seriously,are you looking to hurt yourself? The anodized coatings is there to protect the part from further corrosion. If you remove the protective coating it is just corrode again unless you protect some how such as reanoziding, powder coating, or paint. Failure to protect the part leaves vulerable to stress cracking corrosion.


Really?:skep:

Aluminum forms a layer when exposed. This layer further protects it. It's not like rust where it corrodes all the way through and breaks.


----------



## Tarant (Dec 11, 2006)

I use Greased Lightning (comes in a white bottle), available at most stores. It will remove anodizing and wont hurt or pit the aluminum. However it will leave a black residue that is easily removed with a rag.


----------



## awai04 (Jul 29, 2004)

So with the household cleaners, do you guys wipe it on with a rag with some dishwasher gloves, or do you soak the part?

...My understanding is that the bare aluminum surface will oxidize, and form a layer that protects agains further oxidation. Iron oxidizes too, although the surface progressively flakes off (as rust) until all the original iron is gone.

An aside: How do the component producers come up with the shiny silver/chrome-like aluminum bits that don't oxidize and then turn dull (e.g. the old Hope brake levers & Thomson silver seatposts)?


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Soak parts in greased lightning, once all anodizing is gone rinse part and wipe black residue off with a rag. Once residue is gone, polish with alum. polish to acheive near chrome shine. I've used this method with dozens of RC parts for years with no ill affects. No fumes, no pitting, no toxicity, all strip and shine. Other methods mentioned work but with more unneccessary risks. Post up some before/after pics when you're done.


----------



## awai04 (Jul 29, 2004)

Great. Thanks for the step-by-step process. Sounds like bringing any anodized part to a shiny silver is very possible. Let's hope I show some restraint with the number of parts!


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

rub a shifter cable against it 10,000x


----------

